# Simple Survey



## BobsPDXTools (May 17, 2014)

Hi everyone,
I am doing market research for a new business venture. I was a carpenter for fifteen years before one fall too many left me a little too busted up to swing a hammer anymore.

So I have just a few questions:

Where are you located, city and or state?

How much do you spend on tools like tape measures and hammer 
handles, new saw blades, chisels, etc? If an annual estimate is too hard to come up with, a monthly or weekly best guess will do.

Is there any interest in a mobile tool supplier, like Snap-on does for 
the mechanics industry? Someone that would come around regularly to offer replacement tools on a weekly basis? 

I am thinking of just basic hand tools (tape measures, hammer handles, chalk and chalk boxes, etc), bags, cords and ends, and hoses and ends. 

Also considering new and used power tools, trade-ins, etc.
and Tool repair, like cord replacement or saw trigger replacement. Maybe fix power cords as well.

Any and all replies are very much appreciated!


----------



## Rubia (Jun 11, 2014)

You might also try and include safety gear. I knew a guy that made a living selling nothing but safety stuff and he had a mobile setup similar to what you want to get started.

Good luck


----------

